
IPod nano: Lumia ripoff? :)  - zachinglis
https://twitter.com/jcroft/status/245949279838027776
======
zachinglis
I was in Apple's corner for the Samsung debacle, but seems they're doing
exactly the same thing. Which changes my whole mind on it all.

~~~
wmf
The smiley is there for a reason. The Lumia appears to be _inspired_ by the
old iPod nano, so really Apple is "copying" their own design.

